# ASRock XFast LAN und Update....



## SpotlightXFX (20. Mai 2013)

Heyho,
ich habe mit meinem MoBo ( Z77 Extreme4 ) ja das XFast555 Zeugs mitgeliefert bekommen , davon benutz ich das XFast LAN was von der Firma CFos oder so kommt. Heute hat es mir ein Update angezeigt , dann hab ich das heruntergeladen und dann beim Ausführen kommt immer das ich eine Aktivierte Lizenz habe , aber das Update eine Shareware ist und ja nur 30 Tage hebt und meine bestehende Lizenz überschreibt. So , wie bekomm ich bitteschön die Aktuellste Version von dem XFast LAN? 

Greetzz


----------



## xxRathalos (20. Mai 2013)

Bitteschön:
ASRock > Z77 Extreme4


----------

